# Prepping for parasites



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread is strictly about treating all kinds of parasites a human being can get. 
Anything goes: lice, intestinal parasites (from wild game, fish and untreated water), eye/skin/nasal parasites from bathing in lakes and ponds, there are many other examples.

If you know a natural (sustainable, non-pharma) remedy for which ever parasite that has been proven to work, post it in this thread, I'd like to keep this going without too many distractions, one of the most important topics when prepping to live without modern conveniences.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Get a nit comb, will do head lice

I'm interested in worming treatment tho


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Also, natural parasite prevention methods.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Two words: 
Diatomaceous earth Diatomaceous Earth (food grade): Bug Killer You Can Eat!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Preventing lice for *women* -(my family's experience over the last couple of hundred years) is to keep your hair long and in a tight braid/braids, washing hair with soap/shampoo (modern times) only once per week or less, water infused with dried mint/chamomile is preferred, completely prevents bugs. My kids are usually the only ones in their class who never get lice.

Preventing lice for *men* - in my culture (Kozak), all men shaved (many still do) their heads regularly to prevent bugs, whoever kept hair, washed with the same dried mint/chamomile mixture as women.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Two words:
> Diatomaceous earth Diatomaceous Earth (food grade): Bug Killer You Can Eat!


Agree.
I use it on my chickens as not only a preventive but with some persistence it gets rid of several types of worms and pests. And supposedly its no harm for humans to ingest so Ive been told. Ive never had worms or tried the food grade D.E. as a condiment. Next tip would be- Stop drinking from mud puddles.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Great link on types of intestinal parasites, symptoms and natural treatments:

Eliminating the stomach parasites you almost certainly have - Underground Health


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Pumpkin seeds work as a wormer.

Ivermectin is still used in 3rd world countries for human parasite issues.

DE will treat fleas as well and can be sprinkled around entrances to kill buggies walking into a building.

For animals, I use: Land of Havilah Farm, LLC - naturally raised Nubian Dairy Goats in south central Michigan, which contains: Black Walnut, Cascara sagrada, Cayenne, Chaparral, Cinnamon, Cloves, Dandelion, Garlic, Ginger, Hyssop, Lobelia inflata, Male Fern, Mullein, Nettle, Olive, Orange, Papaya, Pau 'D Arco, Plantain, Pumpkin seed, SlipperyElm, Spirulina, Thyme, and Wormwood.

I imagine this or a similar combination would work for humans as well, but please do research each ingredient before using.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Some of the older farmers have told me that you should feed raw pumpkin seeds and pumpkins to all your animals in the fall to get rid of parasites. I have been told that freezing or cooking them makes them for food only.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Garlic is a natural remedy for intestinal worms. Make a drink with 4 cloves of finely chopped garlic and 1 glass of liquid. Drink 1 glass daily for a couple weeks. You can also use petroleum jelly around the butt hole to keep from itching. This with tight pants is necessary to keep kids from re infecting themselves. If someone in the house has any parasites it is necessary to treat all members of the household.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Two words:
> Diatomaceous earth Diatomaceous Earth (food grade): Bug Killer You Can Eat!


Would like to point out that it is wise to wear a mask when working with DE. Dumbass here did not protect himself a couple of days ago and inhaled some dust. Was coughing up phlegm for two days.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Garlic is a natural remedy for intestinal worms. Make a drink with 4 cloves of finely chopped garlic and 1 glass of liquid. Drink 1 glass daily for a couple weeks. You can also use petroleum jelly around the butt hole to keep from itching. This with tight pants is necessary to keep kids from re infecting themselves. If someone in the house has any parasites it is necessary to treat all members of the household.


I am a big fan of garlic for intestinal parasites and natural antibiotic and do pretty much the same as you every day..


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I knew about the properties of garlic... but did not know about pumpkin seeds very interesting!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can also stock up on vermox. It's obviously not a natural or sustainable method but it outperforms natural remedies. 

I have heard that tobacco is also good for treating parasites. But I'm not sure how you use it for the treatment. Need to research that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And here I thought you were talking about my brother-in-law.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> You can also stock up on vermox. It's obviously not a natural or sustainable method but it outperforms natural remedies.
> 
> I have heard that tobacco is also good for treating parasites. But I'm not sure how you use it for the treatment. Need to research that.


Local farmers give something like half a can of Copenhagen to a horse to worm it. With all the other chemicals in there, no way, but there's some practical experience for ya.


----------

